# Victoria's Secret: Bras, panties, and classical music records



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't say that I'm a regular shopper at Victoria's Secret (they're not my preferred vendor of codpieces after all), but I know that they, or at least used to, play classical music in their stores to make their products and shopping experience seem more classy. To supplement this, they started to sell classical music cassettes and CDs called _Classics By Request_. Apparently these sold like hot pants. They sold over 10 million records between 1989 and 1995. According to this 1994 article, 5 of the 10 platinum selling classical albums at the time were Victoria's Secret classical albums. I know that the thrift stores are full of these albums. The cassettes often have loose pressure pads in my experience.

It seems that the albums were performed by the LSO under Don Jackson. I can't say that I'm familiar with Don Jackson's work. Has anyone here ever purchased these albums new or used? If so, what do you think about them? How do you feel about buying classical music at a lingerie shop? Do you feel that a store like Victoria's Secret had any business selling classical music? Would classical music be better or worse off if more non-music businesses marketed classical music?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassik said:


> I can't say that I'm a regular shopper at Victoria's Secret (they're not my preferred vendor of codpieces after all), but I know that they, or at least used to, play classical music in their stores to make their products and shopping experience seem more classy. To supplement this, they started to sell classical music cassettes and CDs called _Classics By Request_. Apparently these sold like hot pants. They sold over 10 million records between 1989 and 1995. According to this 1994 article, 5 of the 10 platinum selling classical albums at the time were Victoria's Secret classical albums. I know that the thrift stores are full of these albums. The cassettes often have loose pressure pads in my experience.
> 
> It seems that the albums were performed by the LSO under Don Jackson. I can't say that I'm familiar with Don Jackson's work. Has anyone here ever purchased these albums new or used? If so, what do you think about them? How do you feel about buying classical music at a lingerie shop? Do you feel that a store like Victoria's Secret had any business selling classical music? Would classical music be better or worse off if more non-music businesses marketed classical music?


I do think it will drive people away, I know someone who worked in a ( mixed) record store and when she put on lets say Mozart the regulars asked if the music could be turn down a bit.
Pearl Jam on the other hand, as loud as it was allowed in stores.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I've never bought CDs at Victoria's Secret, but I buy all my bras and panties at my local music store.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Klassik said:


> I can't say that I'm a regular shopper at Victoria's Secret (they're not my preferred vendor of codpieces after all), but I know that they, or at least used to, play classical music in their stores to make their products and shopping experience seem more classy. To supplement this, they started to sell classical music cassettes and CDs called _Classics By Request_. Apparently these sold like hot pants. They sold over 10 million records between 1989 and 1995. According to this 1994 article, 5 of the 10 platinum selling classical albums at the time were Victoria's Secret classical albums. I know that the thrift stores are full of these albums. The cassettes often have loose pressure pads in my experience.
> 
> . . .


Same is true for their bras.


----------

